# Setup of Barista Express...first few shots!



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi everyone,

I am the proud owner of a new BE and trying to get the setting right for some recently purchased fresh beans.

I will try to be as detailed as possible but please bare with me as new to working in such fine measurements!

Firstly, the coffee bean is from a local independent coffeehouse - Sangira Burundi Medium Roast 03-01-19 (These come from Union Trade Direct)

Never bought fresh beans so a new experience, will start buying online, possibly 'Rave'

1st cup:

Grind 7, dial amount set at 3 o'clock

grind weight: 18g

draw time: 22 seconds (the gauge showed about 1 o'clock after pre-infusion)

shot weight: 48g

As a note, this only had about 10lbs tamp as would have been lower than the sage razor if any more.

2nd cup:

Grind 6, dial amount set at just past 3 o'clock

grind weight: 18g

draw time: 24 seconds (the gauge showed closer to top end of espresso range)

shot weight: 52g

As a note, this only had about 15lbs tamp as would have been lower than the sage razor if any more.

The 2nd shot had a better crema but I think more bitter - to be honest hard to tell as my taste-buds are shot after having both together









I do need to buy some descent scales as didn't realise I would be getting into it this much but addicted now









Stanic has given some great advice which I am trying to aim for, 2:1 ratio

Now I have something to show hopefully you guys can point me in the right direction.

Thanks again, any feedback is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Aim for a 1;2 ratio ( if thats your target ) , stop by weight, taste adjust .

If that is what you are aiming for then you need to grind finer I think

Dont worry too much about the tamp pressure the 5lb difference isn't what is having a huge effect.

Just tamp til you can feel it compact and can push no more, dint worry about the exact pressure

Focus on getting the coffee level in the basket , the is more important .

Is your dose weight accurate ( are you using scales to 0.1 for the dose )


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks Mrboots2u

I am using salter kitchen scales at the moment so not ideal but thought might be a rough gauge. Looking for scales at the moment but withing budget.

I will try finer on grind and tamp to compact then use the razor to check and report back!

I was working on the basis of setting suggested by sage to set at 3 o'clock for 18g which appears correct on the crappy scales


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

Don't worry too much about that razor thing. It's just a guide for people who don't use scales.

I found 18-19g for the BE was fine & generally my dose was 19g.

like what was said above just tamp all the way until you feel no more movement & then get consistent with that pressure.

Give the grounds a mix around in the Portafilter to redistribute them before tamping.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Les996 said:


> Thanks Mrboots2u
> 
> I am using salter kitchen scales at the moment so not ideal but thought might be a rough gauge. Looking for scales at the moment but withing budget.
> 
> ...


Hi

yeah get some more accurate scales 0.5 g variance in dose doesnt sound alot but in coffee terms it is.

Suggestions are at best ball park as will depends on the roast and freshness of coffee used.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks HowardSmith, need those scales soon









Will try as suggested.


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi
> 
> yeah get some more accurate scales 0.5 g variance in dose doesnt sound alot but in coffee terms it is.
> 
> Suggestions are at best ball park as will depends on the roast and freshness of coffee used.


Looking for scales as I type but will just go and try another shot! Thanks again


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have a set of these which are fine.

These


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jony said:


> I have a set of these which are fine.
> 
> These


Typically I have have just ordered some Hario V60 and just saw this...Thanks for helping though


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I would just cancel them, few more scales out there that in my eyes work just as good if not better for cheaper money. But hey ho. like these which I have aswell.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073RZ9HHN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Jony said:


> I would just cancel them, few more scales out there that in my eyes work just as good if not better for cheaper money. But hey ho. like these which I have aswell.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B073RZ9HHN/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Thanks again but wanted them hopefully by tomorrow as guessing a bit on my shots and want to get sorted


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I've become a bit fed up of BE questions so bookmarked a post. It's aim is to get people heading in the right direction







reading again it could also do with some tidying.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?47618-Can-t-dial-in-grind-s-with-Barista-Express&p=646549#post646549

All that aims at is giving people a solid start. It would have saved me a lot of messing about when I started with my first real espresso machine.

John

-


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Many apologies ajohn, sounds like you have covered this numerous times.

I will aim to work through it tomorrow...thank you


----------



## Les996 (Jan 8, 2019)

Thankyou to everyone for guiding me on setup, Scales haven't arrived as yet but needed my coffee...

Set grind to 8, flushed through a few grams before shot - distributed ground then tamper until firm. Draw time was 26s.

I think this has given me a good base although I have now run out of beans, fingers crossed they turn up today along with scales.

Once I get there I can start working on my latte art which is at the very early stage


----------

